# placment of frames



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

I have read alot on hives but one thing I dont remember reading/hearing about is the placment of the frames in a hive.

Should they be centered in the hive - allowing a small space on both sides of the frames for the bees to move around

or

Should they be moved against one side - allowing maximum space on the other side for the bees to get around


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

They should be spaced equally. If you aren't sure you can buy spacing guides for 8, 9 or 10 frames.

Mike


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

I thought the frame spacer just spaced the frames equally apart. Im wondering about the end of the frame spacing and the side of the hive


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Sorry I didn't answer the question you were really asking. Centered is what you want. And if you try using frame guides, they should just fit in so that the frames are centered with equal spacing. 

Mike


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks mike,

Built a observation hive but there does not seem to be alot of space for the bees to get around in if the frames are centered. Since Ive never done this before, I was alittle concerned


----------

